# New Airport to Downtown bus for Rail Runner Users



## abqdave (Dec 7, 2008)

ABQ already has an airport to downtown (Alvarado Transit Center) bus, and has commuter bus lines from either downtown or other Rail Runner stations that go to areas of the city other than the airport, but is now adding an express bus just for people flying in who want to use the Rail Runner to get to Santa Fe. http://www.cabq.gov/transit/documents/prop...8_350%20wkd.pdf


----------



## gswager (Dec 7, 2008)

Alternative bus route is #50 which has better schedule, but with more stops. I rather to stay at downtown ABQ to walk around rather than staying at the airport terminal while waiting for the train, unless you have baggages to drag around.


----------



## abqdave (Dec 14, 2008)

gswager said:


> Alternative bus route is #50 which has better schedule, but with more stops. I rather to stay at downtown ABQ to walk around rather than staying at the airport terminal while waiting for the train, unless you have baggages to drag around.


I wonder what type of bus ABQRide will run on the new route? As you may know, they run 400 series buses (http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:ABQ_RIDE_Fleet_400_Series_Albuquerque.jpg) on the #50 route. As a passenger I hate these buses as they are slow, have poor suspensions and are rattly, but they do have a seating configuration (facing the aisle) that is more like a typical airport shuttle bus. The seating configuration would make them a good choice for the new express route, as they are easier to carry luggage on, but they are so slow (they have CNG engines) I have doubts that they could keep up with the flow on traffic on I-25.

I am going to Santa Fe this Saturday to see the Golden Dragon Acrobats at the Lensic (http://www.lensic.com/) and hope to take the Rail Runner there. As this is the first Saturday of service, I expect the train will be packed. http://nmrailrunner.com/PDF/Saturday%20Sch...0SF%2012-08.pdf. I am planning on parking in downtown ABQ, as ABQRide doesn't run late enough to be able to take home from the train.


----------



## gswager (Dec 15, 2008)

Take your GPS along to ride on RailRunner. It'll be interesting on how the trainset fare on a long uphill riding toward Santa Fe and speeding downhill toward ABQ. It would be great if you post your trip report on this forum. Happy railing!


----------

